

FundersClub's Stance on General Solicitation - mittal
http://blog.thefundersclub.com/post/62366327488/fundersclubs-stance-on-general-solicitation

======
wavesplash
And while I can appreciate their caution, changes in regulation are how new
markets are made and the early movers become the winners. Fundersclub has the
opportunity to be a first mover here, and instead they're ceding the
opportunity. The hubris in the blog is amusing: You can only 'carry a big
stick' when you're big. 7 digits is at least two orders of magnitude away from
earning that level of cockiness.

------
7Figures2Commas
> For example, we have already observed many instances where opportunities
> made available this week via general solicitation are being offered at
> different terms compared to what institutional investors like FundersClub
> are buying in at or seeing privately, with no disclosure made to the public
> investors that they are receiving worse terms.

Wait a minute. You mean to tell me that the professionals aren't buying in to
pre-revenue startup convertible note deals that offer $10 million valuation
caps and 2% interest?!?

Who woulda thunk?

------
001sky
_The reality is that as of today, top VCs, top incubators and accelerators,
and the leading law firms advising investors and startups currently regard
public fundraising as a question mark. Many are actively advising against
it,..._

This is interesting.

